# Outline of Horton's The Christian Faith Systematic Theology



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 19, 2015)

A nice outline put together by Shane Lems for Horton's _The Christian Faith_:

View attachment Christian Faith Outline - Horton.pdf


----------



## bookslover (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that, Patrick.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks! Love a good outline.


----------

